# Beretta PX4 Storm Compact



## Odonnell131

I have been looking a lot lately on purchasing a px4 storm compact. I kinda wanna know the pros and cons of the gun. If it is a good gun for beginner and is it easily concealed. It looks like this gun came out sometime this year not really sure. Just started getting into this handgun stuff. Wanna know if this is a good gun to start with? 

Any knowledge would help. Thanks


----------



## C1

First, I suggest you contact the area gun ranges and clubs to see if they offer the NRA Basic Pistol Course. Ask them how much time they spend on the range firing a handgun (there is no NRA requirement for the minimum time allow - at our club they shoot hundreds of rounds on the range during the course). Also be aware there can be a wide price range for the NRA courses, as the price is up to each individual club or instructor.

Second, I would start with a quality .22 Long Rifle handgun. Being that you are new to handguns, you will need to practice a lot on using the proper form for it to become natural. You will eventually save the cost of the .22LR due to the price difference of the ammo. Even if reloading a centerfire, it is cheaper to fire a .22LR using bulk ammo. I still fire my .22LR's more than my centerfires. My .22LR's like Federal's copper plated value pack (550 rounds for about $20 to $25). A .22LR can be very picky, so you will need to find the brand/type of ammo that works best in your firearm. Generally, a copper plated, lead bullet works better than a lead bullet in a .22LR. A Ruger 22/45 (has the same angle grip as most 1911 models), Ruger Mark III, and Browning Buck Mark are three good quality .22LR semi-autos. The Ruger models can be difficult for some people to disassemble and reassemble for cleaning. I suggest *NOT* dry-firing any rimfire firearm.

Ruger 22/45
Ruger® 22/45™ Rimfire Pistols

Ruger Mark III
Ruger® MarkIII™ Rimfire Pistols

Browning Buck Mark
Browning Buck Mark Pistols, Product Family


----------



## Newgenesis

Odonnell131 said:


> I have been looking a lot lately on purchasing a px4 storm compact. I kinda wanna know the pros and cons of the gun. If it is a good gun for beginner and is it easily concealed. It looks like this gun came out sometime this year not really sure. Just started getting into this handgun stuff. Wanna know if this is a good gun to start with?
> 
> Any knowledge would help. Thanks


I just bought the 9mm version of this and haven't had a chance to fire it yet :-( But as for the concealability I would have to say it really depends on your body mass type. Have to take into account that since it is a double stack magazine (9mm = 13+1 rounds) it is a bit on the thick side. Myself being 6'1" 260lbs I have no problems concealing it with a IWB holster @ 4 o'clock.

I do however have to agree with the above poster ... being new to firearms take the classes (many states won't give you a CCW without one one anyways) and consider buying a lower cost of ownership gun to practice with before hand. This gun is a bit on the expensive side for concealed carry.


----------



## victorzamora

I'm in the same position as the OP. I've fallen in love with the PX4 Storm Compact in 9mm. I know it's not the best gun for any single thing. However, I want a gun for a little home defense, a little range shooting, and a little CCW. I'm 6'5" 225, if that makes any difference.

This will be my first handgun, but my brother has a 92FS that I've put about 100 rounds through. I've also been shooting guns between a .22 and a 12-gauge the majority of my life (30-06, 410, 20GA, 12GA, several 22's, a .204 ruger, a .45 glock, a 9mm pistol, a .40 pistol, a .357 pistol, etc). Why is this gun not recommended for new gun owners?


----------



## dondavis3

The Beretta PX4 Storm family of guns are great guns.

I own both the full size & the sub compact.

Here's my sub compact










Both are accurate and dependable.

I had the safety de-cocker problem with mine.

Sent it to Beretta and it was back in 3 weeks good as new.

No problems since.

:smt1099


----------



## victorzamora

I held one today, and I'm in love. Guess what I'm getting for XMas??


----------



## ChillerDr

*Px4sc*



Odonnell131 said:


> I have been looking a lot lately on purchasing a px4 storm compact. I kinda wanna know the pros and cons of the gun. If it is a good gun for beginner and is it easily concealed. It looks like this gun came out sometime this year not really sure. Just started getting into this handgun stuff. Wanna know if this is a good gun to start with?
> 
> Any knowledge would help. Thanks


OP has not responded to any feedback yet so I'm guessing he is still undecided. I like my Beretta because it is a pleasure to look at and to hold. It is kinda fat compared to other choices, but to each his own. I prefer my Glock 19 due to several factors, some of which are purely personal preferences, but mostly because I find my sight picture much quicker (second shots are on target quicker). Beretta=Form, Glock=Function-IMHO
My suggestion is to find a gun range where you can use a PX4 SC range gun to shoot before you decide to buy one. Also go to the other forums out there and read up on others' experiences.


----------



## mslater

i still have not seen this gun... has it been released ?


----------



## cougartex

mslater said:


> i still have not seen this gun... has it been released ?


The PX4 Sub-Compact (PX4SC) has been released in 9mm. The .40cal version should be released sometime in November 2010.

The PX4 Compact has not been released yet.


----------



## ProxyBoy

What is the latest on the compact... specifically the .40?

I really want one of these but I want a compact. I don't like the stubby look of the SC nor do I get the point of getting one when the barrel doesn't rotate. Isn't that what the "storm" is all about in the nomenclature?

Anyone have any pics of the Compact? Other "leaked" information?

Thanks,
PB


----------



## cougartex

The PX4 Compact in .40 cal will not be released until 2011.

PX4 Compact Information

Because Lives Depend On It.


----------



## ProxyBoy

Looks VERY tasty.

Where did you hear it was 2011? I'm not doubting you... just sad and that link says it is "supposed" to be out in 2010 :roll:

I got time to wait but that doesn't make me anxious. 

Any idea of when in 2011?


----------



## cougartex

ProxyBoy said:


> Where did you hear it was 2011? I'm not doubting you... just sad and that link says it is "supposed" to be out in 2010 :roll:


According to Beretta website in the FAQ section - PX4 .40 Compact TBA - 2011

2010 New Products

Rumor is the PX4 Compact in 9mm will be shipped this week.


----------



## ProxyBoy

Thanks!

I just don't get why it takes so long... I mean how much retooling is really needed to crank out a different caliber? Everything on the outside is pretty much identical and I imagine a lot of the insides are the same. What besides the barrel needs to be changed? Feed/extractor mechanisms?


----------



## mslater

maybe their waiting for the 2 free mag promo to expire first....seems like alot of guys are waiting for them, may really cut into the profits


----------



## ProxyBoy

True, true... that is a SWEET promo... Springfield has one going too... hard to not jump on a deal at that point.

Though they did just release the compact 9 :smt102


----------



## mag318

The new Compact in 9mm is out, I just bought one off an auction site and should have it in a few days. I own both the full size and sub compact versions but think the new Compact size will be the best one yet.


----------



## dondavis3

Congrats.

Post a picture when you get it.

I'd like to see it.

:smt1099


----------



## ProxyBoy

Come on .40!!!


----------



## mag318

I received my new Compact this afternoon and I'm really impressed with it. I own both fullsize and subcompact examples and this new Compact is the most comfortable, it just feels perfect in hand. I'd post some photos for you guys if I could, but it's not easy on this forum. I can tell you the pistol is around the same size as a Glock 19 or a S&W M&Pc. The fit and finish is extremely well done and the double action very smooth, the single action is light and crisp with no creep. The weather here is very cold but I'm going to try to get to the range to wring my Christmas present out.
Range report to follow.


----------



## ProxyBoy

/me jealous!!


----------



## mag318

I braved 30 degree weather to see how my new Compact would function. I fired 200 rounds of assorted ammo from 115 to 147 grn weights. First off this Compact has the lightest felt recoil of any PX4 including the full size and subcompact models. The Beretta engineers tweaked the recoil system using a double spring and a polymer enclosure for the spring. Whatever they did really works and even hot +P loads are comfortable to shoot.
1. 100 rnds 115 grn Winchester White Box FMJ, perfect function and a great practise load.
2. 50 rnds 115,124 and 147 Federal American Eagle FMJ, perfect function and again great practise ammunition.
3. 20 rnds 147 grn Federal HST HP, perfect function and a good defense load, very accurate
4. 20 rnds 147 grn Winchester PDX1 HP, perfect function and a good defense load, extremely accurate
5. 10 rnds 124 grn Speer Gold Dot +P HP, perfect function and the hottest load tested, very accurate and good defense load.
My Compact is now at Robar for their NP3 electroless nickle finish, something I've done to 4 other pistols and highly recommend. This new PX4 I feel is the best one of the series and hopefully they'll come out with a "C" system Model.


----------



## cheeko965

*40 S&W Compact?*

Just wondering if anyone has heard anything further on the release date for the 40 s&w version of the new px4 storm compact? I have the full size and love it, but would definitely like to try out the compact version for concealing before deciding between it and the sub-compact.


----------



## Jed Henson

I posted Dave Spaulding's review of the PX4 Compact this morning. Here's an excerpt from his range report:

"While the PX4 Storm Compact has all of the right features needed on a combat handgun, only a trip to the range will tell the whole story. As a user of mostly striker-fired pistols these days, I was a bit concerned about having to re-educate my finger to manipulate the double action/single action (DA/SA) hammer-fired trigger system, and my first attempt to group the gun displayed this. Yep, my first shot went low left (7 o'clock), but once in the SA mode, I cruised right along.

Checking the trigger with a custom set of precision weights made for me by a friend, I discovered the DA trigger pull measures 10 lbs. and the SA 5 lbs. To be fair, the DA trigger was actually reasonably smooth, while the SA was about .5″ long, though a bit of over-travel was evident. Often such over-travel is built into a gun's design to ensure reliable function with even the worst quality ammo, but the longer the trigger and its subsequent reset, the harder it is to separate the index finger from the rest of your hand. Fortunately, in my experience the more you shoot a modern DA/SA pistol, the better the action gets. Practice really does improve performance, regardless of the gun used.

I opted to test the PX4 Compact by shooting five-round groups from a bench rest at 25 yards using the excellent Giles Bags from The Wilderness. These bags vary in shape and size, can be stacked for individual use and are easy to keep in your range bag.

I placed my Shooting Chrony chronograph 15 feet from the muzzle of the PX4 Compact and also fired five rounds to obtain average velocity. I opted to use several street proven loads for this testing (why would you use anything else?). The results:

* Corbon 100-grain Powerball: 1,339 fps, 3.5″ group*
* Federal 115 grain 9BP HP: 1,142 fps, 2.5″ group
* Speer Gold 124 grain HST +P Short Barrel: 1,209 fps, 2.25″ group
* Winchester 127 grain SXT +P+: 1,247 fps, 1.25″ group
* Federal 147 grain HST +P: 1,010 fps, 2.5″ group

*Note: I believe a short explanation is due here. I stated earlier that when I first stared shooting I pulled one of my first DA shots low left due unfamiliarity with the long trigger stroke. That was the case when grouping the Corbon Powerball load. If I'd thrown out this round, the Powerball would have grouped at 2.25″.

As you can plainly see, any of the loads listed would make a good choice for the PX4 Compact. Considering the gun is equipped with a 3.2″ barrel, the velocity readings were most encouraging.

Like I do with all guns I evaluate, I completed a combative pistol practice session with the Compact to finish the reliability portion of the test. I could've just target shot with the remaining 300-plus rounds I had on hand, that just seems like a waste of time to me because I consider a handgun a piece of personal security equipment. The way I see it, testing it combatively is the only way to go.

I didn't have a holster for the PX4 Compact, so I enlisted the help of the Blackhawk Ambidextrous Flat Belt Holster that I keep on hand for just this type of situation. The Ambidextrous Flat Belt is designed to work on any belt up to 2″ wide and fits most small to medium frame automatics and revolvers. It has an adjustable thumb break, which is fully ambidextrous and is made of ballistic 1000 denier nylon. This isn't the optimal holster for concealed carry, but it does keep the gun from falling on the floor, and while it's not as fast as a Kydex scabbard, it's very usable with just a bit of practice and quite concealable due to its flat design. Most any double-stack magazine pouch will work with the PX4 magazines, so I had a useful practice carry rig.

I completed my testing with a series of El Presidente' Drills (including Ken Hackathorn's more realistic moving, slide-lock version), Bill Drills, supine and seated shooting, concealed draws and reloads, and some shooting-on-the-move box drills.

When it came to speed reloads, the PX4 Compact has a nicely beveled magazine well that allowed for snag free reloads. The flat magazine floor plates helped to solidly lock the magazines in place, but did not hinder concealment.

In all, I shot 350 rounds with no hiccups. I like the Compact's size, weight, feel and point-ability, as well as how nicely it came from concealment and on target without snagging. I also appreciated how accurate the little gun proved to be, no doubt due to the advanced rotating barrel design."

The complete review is here: Beretta PX4 Storm Compact Review | GunGunsGuns.net


----------



## cougartex

*PX4 Compact Springs Problem*

The following is from a post in the Beretta Forum about the PX4 Compact recoil springs.

"... according to busa repair centers they have found that after the initial batch of perfect springs all made since have had way to much tension, on this coming monday they are gonna start a process to replace all springs with issues for free, apparently we will need to go to their website and sign up for the replacement springs, they will be trying to get it all set up to start this monday so all of you that were complaining about the springs you were right..."


----------



## cheeko965

*PX4 Storm Compact in 40s&w - Release Date*

For those of you patiently waiting for the compact version to be released in 40s&w, here is my reply from Beretta:

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
PX4 Storm Compact - 40 S&W
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response Via Email - 05/02/2011 02:10 PM
Hello: Anthony,

The PX-4 compact in 40 cal. is expected to arrive at Beretta USA, 9-20-11.

Thank you for contacting Beretta Customer Support.

Best regards,

Beretta Customer Support


----------



## cougartex

Thanks for the update.


----------



## denner

My spring problem has been resolved, the newer ones should already have the new spring system. Love the way it shoots, mine is a nail driver and conceals nicely as well, about the same size as a G-19.


----------



## Safire

I purchased a Beretta PX4 Storm Sub Compact .40 and it is a piece of junk. It jams on me every 3 or 4 rounds (I also checked the serial number at Beretta and mine does not require a repair kit). What further angers me is people keep attributing this jamming to limp wristing, however I was in the military and I expect my weapons to go through heck and back; mud, blood, one handed firing, two handed firing, wrestling, grappling and serious defensive maneuvering. If I do not have time to obtain a proper grip or am limp wristing because I have carpal tunnel; then "limp wristing" should not be accepted as a reason for failure nor relied on for personal defense in any scenario. If you are injured, good luck getting out a round or clearing it quickly. I can clear it quickly and efficiently at the range, which is great practice -- but not realistic for defense. It sure is a great looking handgun, the sub-compact size is perfect for a male to conceal and carry under baggy clothing and fits in the holster of a S&A XD Sub-Compact. However, I am a very slight framed female and must rely on a smaller weapon to fit under my more fitted clothing. 

The ergonomic grips on this weapon feel amazing...initially. I switched to the smaller ones, however they are still too large for me. If you have larger hands, then this won't be a problem. But for me, this weapon is just not a good fit at all and it is important to try and find one to fire first (in my opinion). Your warm fuzzy feelings might solidify or go away completely depending on this experience.


----------



## denner

Safire said:


> I purchased a Beretta PX4 Storm Sub Compact .40 and it is a piece of junk. It jams on me every 3 or 4 rounds (I also checked the serial number at Beretta and mine does not require a repair kit). What further angers me is people keep attributing this jamming to limp wristing, however I was in the military and I expect my weapons to go through heck and back; mud, blood, one handed firing, two handed firing, wrestling, grappling and serious defensive maneuvering. If I do not have time to obtain a proper grip or am limp wristing because I have carpal tunnel; then "limp wristing" should not be accepted as a reason for failure nor relied on for personal defense in any scenario. If you are injured, good luck getting out a round or clearing it quickly. I can clear it quickly and efficiently at the range, which is great practice -- but not realistic for defense. It sure is a great looking handgun, the sub-compact size is perfect for a male to conceal and carry under baggy clothing and fits in the holster of a S&A XD Sub-Compact. However, I am a very slight framed female and must rely on a smaller weapon to fit under my more fitted clothing.
> 
> The ergonomic grips on this weapon feel amazing...initially. I switched to the smaller ones, however they are still too large for me. If you have larger hands, then this won't be a problem. But for me, this weapon is just not a good fit at all and it is important to try and find one to fire first (in my opinion). Your warm fuzzy feelings might solidify or go away completely depending on this experience.


Safire, the subcompact and compact are different handguns. The PX4 Compact was the only one to have the initial recoil issue w/ very early models and the recoil spring kit upgrade not the subcompact. Likewise the compact has a thinner grip as well. I likewise have the subcompact in 9mm and that pistol has never jammed after 1,500 rounds, it does have a beefier grip. I'd contact Beretta to determine the jamming issue, are you riding your hand high on the pistol, perhaps contacting the slide while firing? Very unusual the PX4 subcompact would have any jamming issues, normally they have a reputation of being ultra reliable, but i only have experience with the 9mm.


----------

